# PM fastrack RMP v1.2



## tucd2k42 (10 يناير 2012)

ink: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?40t8c1spbm4tk0t
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i4s2y8kcr04chr5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?64vowm6yai6ed7b
pass: vietpmp
readme

1) Run PM FASTrack RMP v1.5
2) Click 'Activate'
3) Click 'Accept'
4) Type in "MANUAL" (without quotes) as serial number. Click 'Next'
5) Execute script "PM FASTrack RPM v1.5.ckInfo" with ckinfo.exe - script attached
6) Enter 'Site Code' (18 chars) from app)
7) Copy and Paste 'Encrypting Key' (26 chars) in 'Site Key' field of PM Fastrack.
8) Relaunch PM Fastrack. Program is now activated. 
9)Registration works and when you start the app you need to right click on your mouse and choose PLAY from FlashPlayer Menu. If you enter HELP/About you see License ID : Demo. But tests looks like it works. You can update database.


----------



## mos (10 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر على المشاركة المفيدة جدا


----------



## akramezzat (11 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## king of rap (12 يناير 2012)

مطلوب باسورد لفتح لنك الثاني والثالث


----------



## tucd2k42 (12 يناير 2012)

king of rap قال:


> مطلوب باسورد لفتح لنك الثاني والثالث


*pass: vietpmp*


----------



## king of rap (12 يناير 2012)

tucd2k42 قال:


> *pass: Vietpmp*



شكرا لك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... أنا كنت بدور عليه من فترة طويلة يا ريت تساعدني أكتر في طريقة التنصيب


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ..تم التنزيل والتشغيل بنجاح..

قم بتنصيب البرنامج بطريقة عادية 
شغل البرنامج واختر Activate
على خانة Serial Number اكتب MANUAL (ملاحظة لابد ان تكون بحروف كبيرة)
الان توجه الى المجلد ckInfo v1.13 والذي قمت بتنزيله وافتحه تجد بداخله ملف EXE اسمه ckInfo شغله ستفتح لك نافذة لتحديد ملف ..قم بتوجيهه الى الملف الموجود داخل المجلد RPM والذي قمت بتنزيله ايضا و يحتوي بداخله ملف اسمه PM FASTrack RPM v1.5
بعدها ستظهر لك شاشة سوداء (دوز) اكتب عليها الsite code الموجود على البرنامج قصدي الفاستراك...واضغط Enter سيكتب كمية من الاشياء في اخرها شيء اسمه Encrypting Key قم بكتابته في الفاست تراك في خانة site key ثم اضغط next 
سيغلق البرنامج وبهذا يكون قد تم تفعيله بنجاح ...
اعد فتح البرنامج وستظهر لك شاشة البرنامج خالية ..اضغط كليك يمين واختر play وسيعمل البرنامج ...
لعمل التحديثات من قائمة tools اختر update software >>>

اعتذر عن ركاكة الشرح فقط احببت ان اشارك في التوضيح ...

بالتوفيق


----------



## tucd2k42 (15 يناير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خير ..تم التنزيل والتشغيل بنجاح..
> 
> قم بتنصيب البرنامج بطريقة عادية
> شغل البرنامج واختر Activate
> ...


Thank خالد الأزهري translate into Arabian


----------



## semba_18 (27 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يجزيك عننا خيرا والله يرحم والديك


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً اخوانى على هذا المجهود
لكنى عندما نزلته وجدت ان الملف الثانى ckInfo v1.13
به فايل exe
مضروب ولا يعمل جيدا حيث ان الانتى فايروس لا يقبله
ارجو المراجعة


----------



## semba_18 (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخى محمد حسب الله انا لسه منزل الملف امبارح وشغال زي الفل واتبعت الخطوات الموجودة هنا


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (28 أغسطس 2012)

thanks Dear Semba
i have tried again but the same problem face me the norton antivirus had refused to setup the exe file from the second folder this the type of the virus in it as the report of the norton website:
Updated: February 15, 2012 3:15:47 PM Type: Other Risk Impact: High Systems Affected: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003, Windows 2000 


Behavior
WS.Reputation.1 is a detection for files that have a low reputation score based on analyzing data from Symantec’s community of users and therefore are likely to be security risks. Detections of this type are based on Symantec’s reputation-based security technology. Because this detection is based on a reputation score, it does not represent a specific class of threat like adware or spyware, but instead applies to all threat categories.

The reputation-based system uses "the wisdom of crowds" (Symantec’s tens of millions of end users) connected to cloud-based intelligence to compute a reputation score for an application, and in the process identify malicious software in an entirely new way beyond traditional signatures and behavior-based detection techniques.
Antivirus Protection Dates
Initial Rapid Release version March 27, 2009
Latest Rapid Release version April 20, 2010 revision 025
Initial Daily Certified version March 27, 2009 revision 005
Latest Daily Certified version April 20, 2010 revision 024
Initial Weekly Certified release date April 1, 2009

Click here for a more detailed description of Rapid Release and Daily Certified virus definitions.​


----------



## nofal (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng_ashour81 (7 يناير 2013)

اللهم اجزه عنى خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_ashour81 (19 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه على المشاركة الاكثر من رائعه 
هل يمكن تزويدنا بالكتاب الخاص بريتا ايضا


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرًا على الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فى علمكم وعملكم


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج ولكني لم استطع تفعيله
ارجو المساعدة علما اني استخدم وندوز 7


----------



## mrwanakl (30 يوليو 2013)

البرنامج اتصطب عندى بس بيشتغل و يوقف على شاشة البداية بدون ظهور أى قوائم ما السبب


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يوليو 2013)

mrwanakl قال:


> البرنامج اتصطب عندى بس بيشتغل و يوقف على شاشة البداية بدون ظهور أى قوائم ما السبب



السلام عليكم
شغل البرنامج وضع الماوس على شاشة البرنامج واضغط right click ..واختر play وسيشتغل معك
كل عام وانتم بخير ولا تنسنا من دعائك في هذه الليالي


----------



## almenyawe (15 سبتمبر 2013)

أشكرك أخي العزيز .. وجزاك الله خيرا

الملف الأول تم حذفه من الموقع : 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?40t8c1spbm4tk0t

أرجوا توفير رابط أخر منكم أو اعاده رفعة ان امكن مع التحية


----------

